# HELP :( o/speed on dashboard is set at 45mph!!!



## 04 GTFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Can someone tell me how set the o/speed option higher on the digital dashboard. i just bought the car and its set at 45mph which is very annoying. im assuming it is a button combo with the "Set" "mode" and "up down arrows"...whenever it goes 45mph, it beeps 2 or 3 times then covers my digital mph reading which is crucial for me because the steering wheel blocks 40-120 ...thank you


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

scroll through the different screens by pushing the mode button and wen u come up to the instant MPG screen on the small right display, the left small display(under temp guage) will have the o/speed on it, use the arrrows to incease or decrease the o/speed warning to ur liking


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have an owners manual? All such settings are covered in it. Page 3-39 shows how to alter the overspeed preset.
http://www.ls1gto.com/media/artwork/2k04gto.pdf


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read you owners manual. If you don't have one you can download it from GM Parts House for free.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Read you owners manual. If you don't have one you can download it from GM Parts House for free.


The link in my post is to a 2004 owners manual.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Whats that option for any ways?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

aarons1k said:


> Whats that option for any ways?


It allows you preset a speed that you don't want to exceed. Like, say you didn't want to go faster than 70 mph for whatever reason. If that's your preset, it will display a warning and play a chime to let you know you've reached (and probably exceeded) that speed.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Ok makes sense


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah it only goes to 130. I guess they if think your going over 130 you probably dont care anymore lol


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't have to settle for the thing being set at 130. There is a way to shut it off completely. I did. I read it on a thread posted on this site a few years ago. I don't remember how I did it though. I'm sure somebody on here can tell you. I don't think it tells you in the owner's manual how to shut it off all together like I did.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

this is actually one of the things i really like about the car. If I have cruise set going down the highway and have to hit the brakes I always forget to reset cruise, but with this I just listen for a beep (usually at 75) then let it drop a couple mph and hit resume.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have mine set at 100... just as a reminder, "Hey man, you're gonna get thrown in the klink if they catch you doing this..."


----------

